# Phrag aka John - You rock!



## Marco (Sep 14, 2006)

This is kinda how our conversation went, slightly off on accuracy.

John - do you want any phal equestris 
Me - Ummmm I'd love to but I have no room
John - you sure?
Me - yeah, thanks though dude
John - One's alba and ones blue mad: this man knows my weak spots
Me - for real, hold on let me go check my grow area
Me - ok umm i'll take the blue one if you don't want it.

I came home today and the package was here and John sent both!







super loooonng root keikies!






The alba is the one with the green twistie.

Thanks a bunch John . The phals are great!

----
be back later. gotta go to tax prep classes.


----------



## cdub (Sep 14, 2006)

I came home and didn't have a package at all. :sob: Nice score there Marco!

Um....what's up with the toilet paper roll dude? Does it have anything to do with the rubicks cube?


----------



## PHRAG (Sep 14, 2006)

cdub said:


> Um....what's up with the toilet paper roll dude? Does it have anything to do with the rubicks cube?


 
He would tell you, but it would ruin the MacGuyver-like contraption that he is building.


----------



## PHRAG (Sep 14, 2006)

If anyone else would like some really nice equestris, just take a look at eBay. Baldan's Orchids is selling them and I got a really great deal on several keikis from different plants including coerulea and alba forms. My eyes were a little bigger than my shelf so I passed them along. I have eleven of them, I think that's enough.


----------



## Marco (Sep 14, 2006)

cdub said:


> I came home and didn't have a package at all. :sob: Nice score there Marco!
> 
> Um....what's up with the toilet paper roll dude? Does it have anything to do with the rubicks cube?



I use toilet paper to blow my nose.  I don't use the boxed stuff. That rubicks cube pissed me off i only got one side then i realized after getting that one side done you have you plan every single move from the start. what a bummer

John - thanks for the heads up on the vendor their getting added to my favs


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Sep 14, 2006)

Suuuuuuuure....I was in college once too, I know better. No fabric softener sheets stuffed into that tube?

I recently saw an episode of The Most Extreme on Animal Planet where a kid could solve a rubicks cube behind his back in a couple minutes...no joke!

Jon
________
Starcraft 2 replays


----------



## cdub (Sep 14, 2006)

Seems odd that would be on Animal Planet.


----------



## Marco (Sep 14, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> Suuuuuuuure....I was in college once too, I know better. No fabric softener sheets stuffed into that tube?
> 
> I recently saw an episode of The Most Extreme on Animal Planet where a kid could solve a rubicks cube behind his back in a couple minutes...no joke!
> 
> Jon



ummm nah...i never used toilet rolls the holes to small i used to use 8 oz plastic cups and cut out the bottom with paper towels and cologne oke: I should've placed an apple on my desk instead it wouldn't be as noticable. but yeah that was back in college. i get a royal reaming now from maria when i talk about it.


----------



## ScottMcC (Sep 15, 2006)

there's instructions all over the internets for how to solve rubiks cubes. I used to be able to do it in 15 minutes, which is the only productive thing I learned how to do in my thermodynamics class back in college.

the method I learned involves solving one side completely, then working downwards from that.

back on topic though, nice looking little plantses, and I approve of the s/h.


----------

